# p60



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I started working for my previous job on the 4th of april 2012 n quit end of august. They said they dont have to provide me with a p60. So for last year p60, who do i contact? What do i do? I started another job in January and final one on 1st May 2013. (This pays me £20,000).


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

only add the p60 for 2013 if you are relying on your latest job which you started from january...


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I will be applying in Dec 2013. And im applying with the job which strted from May 2013. So what shall I do?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

put in a letter from employer , a signed contract and contact HMRC in november to send you a letter confirming you are working and paying tax... that should be enough

add a little note for ECO , that since you started job in May and its Dec , you dont have p60


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> put in a letter from employer , a signed contract and contact HMRC in november to send you a letter confirming you are working and paying tax... that should be enough
> 
> add a little note for ECO , that since you started job in May and its Dec , you dont have p60


Thank you so much, you think that will be fine? I was a bit hessitant in adding last years p60 because i heard a lot of cases being rejected because they looked at p60 which wasnt relevant.


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

rkm16 said:


> I will be applying in Dec 2013. And im applying with the job which strted from May 2013. So what shall I do?


If you are applying under category A (6 months pay slips/bank statements) you will have only been in your new employment position for 7 months (If you apply in dec 2013) therefore you will not have to provide a P60 as it will not be issued. Your employer cannot issue a P60 until the end of the tax year (april 2014) 

It clearly states in the immigration rules that you only have to provide the p60 "if issued" which in your case it clearly won't be, therefore you will not have to provide a p60.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

wait for Joppa and some others to answer as well... 

but i think its perfectly fine if you do not want to add last years p60 cz they are not relevant !! 

plus ECO know when P60s are issued ... a letter from HMRC will make your case stronger too !


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much, your a star. Gave me such a relief...now i can sleep in peace for a day until anotjer question pops up..lol.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

0sman said:


> If you are applying under category A (6 months pay slips/bank statements) you will have only been in your new employment position for 7 months (If you apply in dec 2013) therefore you will not have to provide a P60 as it will not be issued. Your employer cannot issue a P60 until the end of the tax year (april 2014)
> 
> It clearly states in the immigration rules that you only have to provide the p60 "if issued" which in your case it clearly won't be, therefore you will not have to provide a p60.



Osman you are right but trust me , ECOs are weird creature ...

My friend applied in January and he started his job in June... Still they did not believe his job was genuine and asked him to provide P60 knowing that it will only be issued in May !! 

I think to be on safe side its better to write a letter addressing this issue.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeh I think to be on the safe side, I'll explain it in my letter. Do any of you have a template for a letter of introduction?


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> Osman you are right but trust me , ECOs are weird creature ...
> 
> My friend applied in January and he started his job in June... Still they did not believe his job was genuine and asked him to provide P60 knowing that it will only be issued in May !!
> 
> I think to be on safe side its better to write a letter addressing this issue.


did they refuse his visa?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes.....


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> Yes.....


Shall i write it in my introduction letter or a different note?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

introduction letter just write about your relationship , important events etc .. i also included a checklist of documents in the cover letter i am providing to support my application and both of us signed it ...

for p60 write another letter with a heading P60 on it and attach it with the HMRC letter which you can obtain by calling them ... they take 5 days to send it ....it will show your address , your company name and your tax code for the tax year ...

similarly if you want to describe or bring attention of the ECO to a particular document, write a note about it ....

this is what i was told by senior members of this forum when i submitted my application.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. Do i just have to write a introduction letter or does my husband need to aswell in his own words.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

as we were together at the time of application we both wrote one letter and we both signed it...

if you are not together you can write 2 letters , one from your side and one from your partner...


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

We will be together at the time so i guess one is fine . By the way as i get paid at the end of every month. November last day is saturday so if i get paid monday 1st december, it wont appear on my bank statement as it only covers till 31st of every month. What can I do? I fly out on the 25-26th nov and ny brother can bring the statement to me start of dec but what if it wont cover?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

we had exact same problem... as the normal statement was not covering the transaction and next one was due after 28 days of payslip ... and to be within 28 days policy , once the transaction of wages was done ... ordered a specific date statement from barclays over the phone which came with a cover letter and was posted to us...

i added a note explaining how we could not wait for the normal monthly statement to come and had to order one ...


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Did they except it.? What if I ask my employer to pay me on friday instead so it comes in that months statement?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i dont know yet as my case is in process but i have seen cases where people before me applied with cover letter and had success plus they also mention in guideline that a statement along with cover letter on company headed paper will be acccepted


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> Yes.....


Was not submitting the p60 the only reason for refusal?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

nope, he also did not provide signed employment contract ....

so ECO pasted a whole paragraph out of guidelines that you are required to send 

letter from employer , contract , p60 .... as i am not satisfied


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> nope, he also did not provide signed employment contract ....
> 
> so ECO pasted a whole paragraph out of guidelines that you are required to send
> 
> letter from employer , contract , p60 .... as i am not satisfied


I see, I think the main reason was the contract because if it was p60 only then the ECO would be going against the immigration rules lol well, let's hope I don't get a similar ECO as i did not provide my p60 because it was not issued, however i have submitted contract, letter and 6 months wage slips/bank statement, only thing to do now is pray lol


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

just to let people know, my wife's visa was granted without them asking for my p60 so I think it's not a problem if you do not submit a p60 that has not been issued yet, however if your p60 has been issued then I think it's recommended that you do submit it.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

0sman said:


> just to let people know, my wife's visa was granted without them asking for my p60 so I think it's not a problem if you do not submit a p60 that has not been issued yet, however if your p60 has been issued then I think it's recommended that you do submit it.


Oh that's a relief...thank you so much


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Can I query this as well. please?

I started the job that I will be relying on in February 2013 (same employer as my previous role but was a role change and pay increase) and received a P60 in April. 

As two months of the payslips I will be using (Feb and Mar) are in the last tax year should I include my P60 in my application even though it will include the tax from my previous role as well? Spouse is applying under Category A.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, just send in the latest P60 you have even if it doesn't reflect your increased pay. A note to that effect will help.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Joppa.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, just send in the latest P60 you have even if it doesn't reflect your increased pay. A note to that effect will help.


Hi Joppa, 

Will the below note suffice?


*Note Regarding P60*

To Entrance Clearance officer,

We have enclosed my latest P60 (for 2012/2013 tax year) in my wife’s (APPLICANT’s) spouse visa application. 

Due to starting my current employment (the employment that is being relied upon in the visa application) on February DATE 2013 however, my current role is only reflected in the P60 for the months of February and March 2013. 

We have included the rest of required financial documents in support of her visa application and hope this satisfies the requirement.

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact me on the above contact details.

Yours faithfully, 


SPONSOR.
Husband of APPLICANT – visa applicant.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Phantasmo said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Will the below note suffice?
> 
> ...


Hi anyone, would this suffice?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rippadesu.

Great.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Yatta! 

Fantastic!


----------

